# DivX Movie Player keeps messing up!! GRRRR!



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've found a site where you can watch TV shows that are older (and not generally on TV anymore) which completely rocks...however, one of the shows I was wanting to watch needed the DivX player. So I downloaded it, and when it works, it works fine, but other times it shuts down Firefox. Things that will trigger FF to shut down: resizing the "viewer window", waiting for the show to fully load before playing it, pausing the video after it has started playing (sometimes), etc. So do I need to redownload the DivX player? Is there something I can use instead? So anyway, help is greatly appreciated...Thanks!!!


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

do you have VLC installed? VLC plays pretty much anything. 
try that and see what happens.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've never even heard of that program....where on earth do you get it? I only ended up with the DivX thing because the show that I was trying to watch insisted that I needed that particular plug-in so FF searched it out and downloaded it for me.


----------



## SneakySir (Jun 21, 2007)

http://videolan.org

There's a big download link on the frontpage.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Although VLC is a great player, I recommend the QuickTime plugin Perian. It can allow QuickTime Player, and the browser plugin to open almost all FLV, 3ivX, DivX, Flash Screen Video, MS-MPEG4, Sorenson H.263, Truemotion VP6, and Xvid files.

Mac only, of course.


----------

